# Necks & Lips



## Dugout (Jul 7, 2011)

Here is what I played around with this last winter. I ground them off.


----------



## Dugout (Jul 7, 2011)

Golly I hate it when I don't get that right!!! Sorry about the attachment click. 
 And here are the big guys that are hiding in the first picture.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 7, 2011)

[]Hello Renee. Looks like ya are in good shape for bottle parts if ya go into repairing em[][] Also looks like a few critters has attacked your window screen[]..Andy


----------



## Dugout (Jul 7, 2011)

I almost called this post  Holey Screen but thought Necks & Lips sounded better[].


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 7, 2011)

[]holey screen, thats good. out here in the Cali Delta we get a lot of racoons, them critters can almost get everywhere.they got these little hands type front feets and can almost work combination locks[8|] plus the lil buggers are plenty smart if it is sumthin they want...Andy


----------



## Dugout (Jul 7, 2011)

I think it was hail stones and not critters.


----------



## ajohn (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey Renee',you finding that stuff behind yer barn? Wish I had a barn[8|]


----------



## Dugout (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes ...But ...........It's a long story..............


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Jul 8, 2011)

another reallllly cool thing to do is making cups out of broken bottles. ive made a couple with embossing on them and they make a cool conversation piece.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 8, 2011)

Pretty cool!  I've used a couple for neckercheif slides for scouts, work and look great.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey Renee,

 Nice work! Great way to commune with the glass over the winter. You're gonna have quite the Finish Library soon.


----------



## epackage (Jul 8, 2011)

[]


----------



## Dugout (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks Much Jim!
 Now if you could put that at the top of my thread?? []

 I appreciate all the comments.
 Nic, there weren't many good bottoms to work with. But I have one my Dad made from when he was out & about in the day.
 Steve, my Uncle wanted one for a neck scarf, so I gave him a crown top. He's worn it too.
 Surf, I do enjoy my 2 days in town during the school season. It is the only time I have total ME time. And I have enough broken bottles to keep me busy for next winter too, but there are more of the bigger bottles, and they are more treacherous to work on.  
 And Ajohn, I can't dig in that particular dump because the husband won't let me dig inside the barn yard. Soooo, if he leaves for a week,my son-in-law knows how to run the backhoe  [] . So until then I will have to be content with digging around the dugouts, where the homesteaders lived in their sod houses. 
 Hey Andy, do you know a good window guy?


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 8, 2011)

[]Hi Renee re good window guy. I spect ya mean to repair the screens. No I don't but ya can really do it youself. the little rubberstrip holdin the plastic mesh comes out easily, save it and with a tool you can get from home depot ya can install your own screen inta the old frames. You can get the screen material in rolls at the home depot too also Ace hrdwre stores have it and the little tool for installin it. the one I have has two red plastic rollers onna ends of a wooden handle one roller for large rubber and one for the smaller size.......Andy


----------



## Stardust (Jul 15, 2011)

Your necks and lips collections are really nice! []


----------

